# Interesting thought



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 19, 2008)

Now before anyone get's all technical about inferences about concerning word choices, I find it interesting that whipping cream is considered light or heavy depending on the fat content. More fat is labled heavy while less fat is labled light. I completely understand that this means that the cream is heavier in its percentage of fat to water in heavy whipping cream, and vice/versa.

But here's my point. We all know that water is much heavier per unit volume than is fat. So having more fat in the ratio of fat/water found in cream would logically mean that the cream would actually be lighter in weight per unit volume than would cream with less fat.

I know, G.W. you can be quiet now.  There's this old Stix tune running through my head right now, "Too much time on my hands...."

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the Nroth


----------



## GB (Apr 19, 2008)

Thats heavy GW.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2008)

GB said:
			
		

> Thats heavy GW.



I think you meant "That's light" - - - - 

I know GW - too much thinking and things just don't make sense anymore! Keep it "shallow"


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 19, 2008)

GB said:


> Thats heavy GW.


 

GB, did you just insult GW?  

I actually think the higher fat content cream is called heavy cream because of the impact on your weight if you use too much of it.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 19, 2008)

I make it a point to try and not think too much, I think I am rather successful at it most of the time!

Wait, did I just think?

Flashback, "Whoaa, thats heavy dude!"


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2008)

GW is going to line us up and give us each a good FWWWAAAAAP on the back of the head! 

Just remember GW - GB started it!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 19, 2008)

GW....It sounds like a case of Pancake Withdrawal to me....suggest you move straight forth with all haste to the kitchen and whip up a quadruple stack....Also suggest you use Half & Half in the batter until such time your system can handle Heavy Cream!!

Blue Skies My Friend!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 19, 2008)

I just love thwappin' people on the back of the head.  Thwap, thwap, thwap, thwap, thwap, and thwap.  boy that was fun.  Haven't been able to thwap anyone since my kids grew up and moved out.

Think I'll go make some pancakes now and see if Andy's right.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 19, 2008)

Ouch! Why you gotta hit so hard?? LOL

Have I ever told you I love your signature? DW even adopted it for her Outlook signature (giving you full credit of course!)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 19, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Ouch! Why you gotta hit so hard?? LOL
> 
> Have I ever told you I love your signature? DW even adopted it for her Outlook signature (giving you full credit of course!)



Ah, that was a love tap.  And as for the signature, I can't take the credit.  It was coined by a leader in my Church back in the 50's or 60's.  I wish I had his wisdom.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 19, 2008)

Ahh, a Fisher of Men....

Just for the record, I always thought heavy whipping cream meant it was, well, thicker and heavier while light meant it was light and fluffy.
This is what not thinking gets me, LOL.


----------



## miniman (Apr 19, 2008)

Does heavy whipping cream just hurt more?


----------



## KitchenScrapbook (Apr 19, 2008)

This is so hilarious! I don't usually laugh when i'm by myself at the computer, but it struck my funny bone when I read thro' your first post, Goodweed!    Then, the comments after that only added to the humor. 

Maybe it's called 'heavy' because it has more calories and you'll get heavier. Whereas, if you're into losing weight, try the 'lighter' version of cream. Haha.


----------

